# Complex joinery



## RAplin9 (Mar 27, 2011)

Im trying to make a serving tray like Norm Abrams made though without the dovetails. Thus the long edges will meet at the corners. The complex 45 degree joinery in the project requires similar mitered corners of crown molding. I have both a compound miter saw and a table saw. How can I simply make the joints and would biscuits be possible to join the corners?


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

Glue joints on flat surfaces don't work nearly as well as dovetails, bisquits, dowels, or some other reinforcing mechanism. There are modified rabits, but they get complicated with angles.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

RAplin9 said:


> Im trying to make a serving tray like Norm Abrams made though without the dovetails. Thus the long edges will meet at the corners. The complex 45 degree joinery in the project requires similar mitered corners of crown molding. I have both a compound miter saw and a table saw. How can I simply make the joints and would biscuits be possible to join the corners?



A picture or rough drawing would help describe what you're referring to.












 







.


----------



## alexfleming9 (Apr 30, 2011)

Im trying to make a serving tray like Norm Abrams made though without the dovetails. Thus the long edges will meet at the corners. The complex 45 degree joinery in the project requires similar mitered corners of crown molding.

Splines or biscuits are a good idea to maintain alignment, but I still have the problem of how to "pull" both sticks together at the miter to form a very tight, seamless joint, keeping in mind this is a 36" long joint.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

original poster? try this
http://www.pdxtex.com/canoe/compound.htm


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

How about a lock miter bit? There ia a video on the MLCS page.
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/45-Lock-Miter-Bit-2-3_4CD1-1_4CL1-1_8TH1_2SH/productinfo/01006/
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/orderstatus/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_lockmiter.html


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

When I have had this problem, once I have my angles all correct, using a table saw I mortise a slot in both peices and then cut a thin slice (the tendent) of wood that fits the slot.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Raplin9 and Alexfleming9 are one and the same.


----------

